# Minolta MD to Canon EF adapter



## dhr90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking for an adaptor to fit a Minolta MD 50mm f1.7 onto my 7D. Have seen plenty of adapters with a bit of glass in to allow for focus to infinity, but I'm not interested in that. It will only be used for macro work so adding a likely poor quality bit of glass in the middle isn't needed/wanted. 

I don't really want to spend much on this £10-£20 at most. Alternatively I might just use that money, and what I get for selling it on another lens and go without macro for a while (40mm pancake or 50mm 1.8 most likely).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2013)

Something like this?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 4, 2013)

Unless you are reversing the lens seek out a rokkor 50mm f3.5, excellent macro.


----------



## littlewildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

Just get the correct filter size and you can start your macro project. BTW, don't forget to add a macro extender for more magnification.


----------



## Dukinald (Sep 4, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> Just get the correct filter size and you can start your macro project. BTW, don't forget to add a macro extender for more magnification.



Am actually using this for my macro setup with the 50 1.8. Unless that Minolta lens is full manual, then he has no way to change the aperture or else he would always shoot wide open.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 5, 2013)

That is just the thing I am after neuro. Thanks! 

Might look out for that lens Paul, its likely though that I will only use it for flowers, and as the end of summer will be here soon I won't invest much in it until next year now. 

Might try that adapter too littlewildcat. I've liked some images I've seen shot that way. 

Dukinald, it is a full manual lens so no problem with aperture. 

Thanks for all your help 

Does anyone happen to know just how true the LCD on a 7D is? Whilst mine looks reasonably good, if I shot in live IDE to focus using this lens and adapter will it be accurate? My last DSLR didn't have live view and the viewfinder wasn't great so in focus shots were down to luck as much as skill.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, I think as the live view is from the sensor live view should be good, dont forget to use 10x zoom. I have had some OOF live view AF issues but as you will be focusing manually this will not be an issue. If you are wanting easier focusing and you have an android tablet you could do worse than the USB adaptor lead and DSLR Controller software, this gives you a much larger screen and control of all shooting controls and you can zoom x10 that too! 
I have tried the reverser rings, they work really well but dof is sooo thin you really need a lens with a good long focus action to enable accurate focusing.
I'm sure you will have fun whichever you use.

Cheers Graham


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2013)

The 7D is good as you can disable live view exposure compensation. You can't on most of the cheaper models.


----------

